# wanted - arione saddle



## RedRider (16 Nov 2016)

Anyone have one they didn't get on with? I'm interested!


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Nov 2016)

RedRider said:


> Anyone have one they didn't get on with? I'm interested!



Night have one like this kicking around


----------



## gareth01244 (16 Nov 2016)

I have a white Fizik saddle sat spare, pretty sure its an arione, will check later to confirm the model if you are interested ?


----------



## RedRider (16 Nov 2016)

Thanks guys but I should have specified 'black' arione saddle.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2016)

RedRider said:


> Thanks guys but I should have specified 'black' arione saddle.


Well, in that case ... as a matter of interest, @Andrew_P - how much would you want for that red and white one?

I have broken 2 Ariones in the past*** so I said that I wouldn't buy another one, but I do like them so if it were cheap enough then I might be tempted.

*** They both broke the same way - _Wingflex_ flexing led to cracks across the width of each saddle which eventually joined up. I have just looked at some reviews on CRC and a couple of reviewers'd had the same problem.

I reckon I got well over 10,000 miles per saddle. If they were cheaper then the eventual breakages wouldn't have bothered me so much.


----------



## I like Skol (16 Nov 2016)

Bingo!

I have an unused take-off from my GT Grade sat waiting for me to pull my finger out and sell it. It is the Black Aliante, not the Arione but it is yours (or anyone else on cyclechat) for £35 posted. And did I mention it is BLACK, all BLACK, as shown on this site - http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/fizik-aliante-r7-manganese-black-489022

To the best of my knowledge, never even sat on unless the wiggle mechanics threw a leg over her during the pre-delivery checks.

PM me if interested.

EDIT: I only removed it because I have a thing for Spoons and there was a black & green one that complements the colours of my GT quite well


----------



## RedRider (16 Nov 2016)

@I like Skol Black is good, perfect in fact. My backside knows what it likes though and that's an Arione. Good deal for someone though...


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Well, in that case ... as a matter of interest, @Andrew_P - how much would you want for that red and white one?
> 
> I have broken 2 Ariones in the past*** so I said that I wouldn't buy another one, but I do like them so if it were cheap enough then I might be tempted.
> 
> ...


My Arione broke like that. I have been using the Planet X clone aka the Lovatt for a couple of years.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2016)

Hacienda71 said:


> My Arione broke like that. I have been using the Planet X clone aka the Lovatt for a couple of years.


I have a couple of Planet X's now. I find them _almost_ as good as the Arione and certainly better value for money, but if I could get an Arione cheap enough then I would put up with it breaking 10,000 miles down the line.


----------



## alpine fenlander (16 Nov 2016)

If anyone else still wants one:
I have a black Arione R5 going spare. Black/Anthracite. Bought in April, used for about 100 miles. Doesn't seem to fit my bottom at all.
£45 posted. Can take pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## RedRider (16 Nov 2016)

alpine fenlander said:


> If anyone else still wants one:
> I have a black Arione R5 going spare. Black/Anthracite. Bought in April, used for about 100 miles. Doesn't seem to fit my bottom at all.
> £45 posted. Can take pictures if anyone is interested.


I'm interested, cheers. Would you mind posting those pictures?


----------



## Roadrider48 (16 Nov 2016)

LOL....


----------



## alpine fenlander (16 Nov 2016)

RedRider said:


> I'm interested, cheers. Would you mind posting those pictures?


OK cool, will do tomorrow (pic of saddle only, not my bottom).


----------



## RedRider (16 Nov 2016)

alpine fenlander said:


> OK cool, will do tomorrow (pic of saddle only, not my bottom).


Ta very much


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Well, in that case ... as a matter of interest, @Andrew_P - how much would you want for that red and white one?
> 
> I have broken 2 Ariones in the past*** so I said that I wouldn't buy another one, but I do like them so if it were cheap enough then I might be tempted.
> 
> ...


£25 plus postage? Ridden it maybe 3 times came with my Cannondale a few years back. Will have to find it though!


----------



## ColinJ (16 Nov 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> £25 plus postage? Ridden it maybe 3 times came with my Cannondale a few years back. Will have to find it though!


Make that £25 _INCLUDING_ postage and you are on, assuming that it is immaculate! (I have just had a look at the Planet X Arione clones mentioned above and they are currently going for £24.99 but there is an extra 25% off that price until the 30th November so I could get one of them for £18.75.)


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Make that £25 _INCLUDING_ postage and you are on, assuming that it is immaculate! (I have just had a look at the Planet X Arione clones mentioned above and they are currently going for £24.99 but there is an extra 25% off that price until the 30th November so I could get one of them for £18.75.)


In the interest of fairness, I looked it up quickly online last night and saw £100 odd and went for 25% but that looks like a different model so I would be happy with £20 all in assuming postage will be around £4. Weird negotiation skills I know lol.

Before we slap hand though will dig it out a get picture to you, if that ok?


----------



## alpine fenlander (17 Nov 2016)

RedRider said:


> Ta very much


It's a dull day here so not the best pics, but hopefully you can see that there are no scratches etc, only the sticker on the underside is coming off a bit. Makes you wonder if I should try and change my position :-)

https://www.cyclechat.net/media/albums/fizik.1102/


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> In the interest of fairness, I looked it up quickly online last night and saw £100 odd and went for 25% but that looks like a different model so I would be happy with £20 all in assuming postage will be around £4. Weird negotiation skills I know lol.
> 
> Before we slap hand though will dig it out a get picture to you, if that ok?


Cheers!

A red and white saddle would suit my red Cannondale. I could then use the Planet X saddle from that bike on a singlespeed bike that I am currently building.


----------



## RedRider (17 Nov 2016)

alpine fenlander said:


> It's a dull day here so not the best pics, but hopefully you can see that there are no scratches etc, only the sticker on the underside is coming off a bit. Makes you wonder if I should try and change my position :-)
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/media/albums/fizik.1102/


Thanks, I'm sending pm.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Cheers!
> 
> A red and white saddle would suit my red Cannondale. I could then use the Planet X saddle from that bike on a singlespeed bike that I am currently building.


Failed last night to find it but was home late, think I know where it is now but not home until Saturday afternoon.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Failed last night to find it but was home late, think I know where it is now but not home until Saturday afternoon.


No hurry - the Cannondale is being put away for the winter now. It will be good to bring it out of hibernation in 2017 with a nice (nearly) new saddle though.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Nov 2016)

Found it, slight marks on central and one of the wings, have givien it a rub with a wet cloth but not tried any more than that. Tried to get decent pictures but I am no David Bailey...

It is a Fizik Arione R7 Mag Rails. Seems this colour was exclusive to Cannondale. It is missing the Fizik under saddle badge insert.


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Nov 2016)

The marks don't really show in the images, they do show more in real life.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2016)

Hi Andrew. What is that curved white line through the 'z' of 'Fizik' in the first photo?


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Nov 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Hi Andrew. What is that curved white line through the 'z' of 'Fizik' in the first photo?


Fluorescent tube above my head bending on the curve of the saddle, even with the flash on it lights up the centre


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Fluorescent tube above my head bending on the curve of the saddle, even with the flash on it lights up the centre
> 
> View attachment 151649


Ha ha - it looked a bit odd and was just where my other 2 Ariones cracked!

That is a newer design with fewer Wingflex slots down the sides. My original design Ariones had lots of smaller slots. Maybe the new design will last longer!

Anyway, it looks pretty good so I will have it for that all-in price of £20 - thanks. I could pay this afternoon by bank transfer or Paypal gift? If either method is ok then PM me with your details and I will reply with my address. I am going offline for a couple of hours but will check back later.


----------



## ryan_w (12 Dec 2016)

I have an Airone 00 for sale, all black. £300RRP

Will take £100. Small scuff on rear but otherwise like new.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2016)

Oh, I forgot to post here that Andrew_P got the red and white Arione to me very promptly - thanks, Andrew!


----------



## Andrew_P (12 Dec 2016)

Phew thought it had cracked when I saw your name and it rise up lol


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Phew thought it had cracked when I saw your name and it rise up lol


It seems a sturdier design. I will have to do some long rides on it next year to see if the new design turns out to be as comfortable as the old one. I wouldn't have paid full price to find out, but at your bargain price of £20 it wouldn't be a major problem if I don't get on with it.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Dec 2016)

ColinJ said:


> It seems a sturdier design. I will have to do some long rides on it next year to see if the new design turns out to be as comfortable as the old one. I wouldn't have paid full price to find out, but at your bargain price of £20 it wouldn't be a major problem if I don't get on with it.


I did a 35 mile ride on it yesterday and ...



... it gave me a saddle sore! 

So, the old Planet X Arione clone is now back on the Cannondale and I will use the red/white Arione on the bike on my turbo trainer. I have a nasty saddle on it at the moment and the Arione is better than that and should be fine for my turbo sessions which typically only last 40-45 minutes. It didn't start to hurt my bum until I had been riding for a lot longer than that.


----------

